# Reccomend groups



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like a lot of varied music and listen to more obscure artist some are crap but others you hear day in day out and don't know so I thought i would start this to give others a chance to listen to something they wouldn't normally listen too

Just Brought this album and it's fairly decent I would put it in the Had a few drinks and mellowed out thinking category 





This has probably been in peoples heads for a while thanks to cobra beer good driving album 





I've been listening to these for a while and this is now the backing track for a bbc 2 nature program 





Enjoy


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

About this time last year I discovered Black Stone Cherry while listening to Planet Rock. Following this I got 2 of their albums from ebay and went to see them live at Rock City Nottingham.

This is the first song of their I heard






This song is a little mainstream the other songs on the albums are heavier guitar songs.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

i'm loving this by the heavy...:thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

also hendrix's latest...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Love this guy to get where he is today from his past a major achievement


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

this was dog walking music earlier...:thumb:
have long wanted to know what the lyrics are about...


----------

